# Duda con NJM4558L y su funcionamiento



## polpi (Nov 30, 2014)

Tengo algunos de estos operacionales y quiero hacerme un pre con control de tonos, he visto muchos esquemas y me gustaron algunos como los de Tupolev, el Gemini PA7000 esta muy bueno, el digital de Yoelmicro, el pre con Fet's y operacional de Fogo, etc
El asunto es que tengo 10 NJM4558L y queria usarlos como opam haciendo las modificaciones necesarias.
Lo he puesto ya en la protoboard con diferentes configuraciones (me he bajado y leido el manual "Trabajando con amplificadores operacionales" que no recuerdo en que post descargué, perdón por eso)
Los circuitos mas básicos que se les ocurran lo he probado con diferentes tensiones y nada. La verdad que a esta altura siento un poco de verguenza porque un tl072 sale 5 mangos y yo estoy dando vueltas con esto.

Adjunto el datsheet por si las moscas.
Saludos. Atte Pol


----------



## Daniel Meza (Nov 30, 2014)

Ese es un amplificador operacional normal, digamos que en teoría debería comportarse apegado a ella. Es muy genérica tu pregunta "¿a qué te refieres en el cómo funciona?"; empecemos por algún diagrama que coloques y entonces si podremos orientarte sobre la función que desempeña el operacional en *ese* circuito.

Saludos


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 30, 2014)

Hola!

Y, bueno, cuál es tu duda, porque mencionaste todo menos eso 

No te funcionan? Presentan algún síntoma como calentamiento? Dinos el comportamiento del opamp cuando lo alimentas y muestra los circuitos con los que lo probaste.

Salu2!


----------



## polpi (Dic 1, 2014)

En principio usé el diagrama que muestro:



y, luego, otras configuraciones:

http://www.ladelec.com/practicas/circuitos-analogos/259-pre-con-control-de-tonos-stereo-.html

Preparé el preamp segun los diagramas y este lo conecté a un amplificador TEA2025 que ya está armado y funcionando. En la entrada del preamp le coloque el MP3 y tambien la guitarra y en ninguno de los dos casos conseguí sonidos.
Despues le improvisé un esquema, el mas basico que se les ocurra algo parecido a la tercera imagen.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Dic 1, 2014)

Aqui podría decirte que esos circuitos funcionan con fuente simétrica. Los alimentaste con fuente simétrica?


----------



## polpi (Dic 1, 2014)

No la fuente es simple, por eso el diagrama elegido.
Te comenrto que lo hice funcionar y suena bastante bien. Tuve que cambiar muchos valores para conseguir ruido en un principio y finalmente salida. Tienen mucha ganancia, suenan limpios y el encapsulado es cómodo. Pronto amplificador de mesa de pc y pre con triple tono y balance.

Gracias a todos lo que me dieron una mano. Atte: pol

PD: Tambien no ayudo que mi pobre mp3 titan de 2gb, que ya tiene unos cuantos años, se le desoldó la salida.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Dic 1, 2014)

polpi dijo:


> No la fuente es simple, por eso el diagrama elegido.
> Te comenrto que lo hice funcionar y suena bastante bien. Tuve que cambiar muchos valores para conseguir ruido en un principio y finalmente salida. Tienen mucha ganancia, suenan limpios y el encapsulado es cómodo. Pronto amplificador de mesa de pc y pre con triple tono y balance.
> 
> Gracias a todos lo que me dieron una mano. Atte: pol
> ...



Para saber si "tiene" vida un circuito de audio, con tocar la entrada debe escucharse el típico "bzzzzz..." si sí se oye ese zumbido, es indicio que que suena o "está vivo".

Salu2!


----------



## polpi (Dic 1, 2014)

El pequeñin anduvo pero... cambié de opinión y me voy a hacer un equalizador de 5 bandas que vi acá en el foro. Me pasé todo el día pensando en esto y acá está mas o menos lo que va a terminar siendo este motón de 4558.



Gracias por sus consejos Domonation Corporation y Daniel Meza.

Saludos. Atte Pol

Pd: Los valores no fueron coregidos así que no se fijen en detalles.


----------

